# PC Lüfter ohne PC-Netzteil betreiben



## borchi05 (25. Juli 2015)

*PC Lüfter ohne PC-Netzteil betreiben*

Hi,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Für einen Freund muss ich einen kleinen PC Tisch kühlen. Das sollte sogut wie unhörbar, aber lowbudget sein. 

Ich bin elektronisch nicht so bewandert. 

Ich dachte daran, einfach ein Handynetzteil 12v zb Universal Netzteil 12V 2A 24W 2000mAh 5,5mm x 2,1mm fÃ?r: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

+  

PC Lüftersteuerung zb Gelid Fc-Fx01 Lüftersteuerung | voelkner - direkt günstiger mit einem Silent Lüfter, evtl BeQuiet Pure Wings 120 zu benutzen. Das ganze gut isoliert sollte doch zum laufen zu bringen sein oder?

Oder gibt es vielleicht eine andere Steckdosen-Netzteil-Lösung, wo ich 3 Lüfter getrennt, mit Lüftersteuerung anschließen kann? 


Grüße


----------



## Stueppi (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC-Netzteil betreiben*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du mit Elektrizität "nicht so bewandert" bist, würde ich es sein lassen. Lebensgefahr!
Versuch leiber jemanden zu finden der dir was sicheres basteln kann, einen gelernten Elektriker z.B.


----------



## Faxe007 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC-Netzteil betreiben*

Ja würde laufen. Ich würde aber so ein Netzteil kaufen - kostet nur 5,50 Euro, und du hast gleich den richtigen SATA oder IDE Power Stecker für die Lüftersteuerung und ersparst dir das Basteln. Und oben drauf kriegste sogar noch nen SATA/USB Konverter... 

Konverter-Kabel USB 2.0 Zu SATA IDE Mit Netzteil Adapter Für 2.5 3.5 Festplatten | eBay


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC-Netzteil betreiben*

Nimm besser sowas, das ist relativ narrensicher. Damit kannst du dann eine beliebige Lüftersteuerung per Molex mit Strom versorgen, z.B. diese hier.
Ansonsten einfach einen 5V, 7V, 12V Splitter nehmen, wenns günstiger sein soll.


----------



## Körschgen (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC-Netzteil betreiben*

Was heißt pc Tisch? 
Wieso nich per PWM VErlängerung übers Mainboard steuern lassen?

Was soll denn gekühlt werden?
Kannst auch einfach ein 6V Ladekabel nehmen und ihn so direkt langsamer laufen lassen...


----------



## borchi05 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC Lüfter ohne PC-Netzteil betreiben*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Nimm besser sowas, das ist relativ narrensicher. Damit kannst du dann eine beliebige Lüftersteuerung per Molex mit Strom versorgen, z.B. diese hier.
> Ansonsten einfach einen 5V, 7V, 12V Splitter nehmen, wenns günstiger sein soll.



Danke, genau sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------

